# NOMINATE: Best City vs. City Rivals!



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Nominate your 3 favorite *city vs. city rivals*

Use this thread for nominating only.


---oooOooo---


General rules:

The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our best rivals. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

_Nominating_
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

_Promoting your favorite_
Discuss this week's topic in the 'Dicussion:' thread


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

1. London vs. New York
2. London vs. Paris
3. Manchester (UK) vs. Birmingham (UK)


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Houston vs. Phoenix
Houston vs. Atlanta
Paris vs. London


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

No comparision, THE forum rivalry:

Chicago vs. Toronto

followed by

London vs. New York

and 

Hong Kong vs. New York


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

New York VS Hong Kong
Vancouver VS Seattle
Seoul VS Shanghai


----------



## TritaniumZ3 (Sep 6, 2004)

New York vs Honk Kong

Boston vs Seattle


----------



## Blabbyboy (Sep 12, 2002)

Toronto v REST OF THE WORLD


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

London vs New York


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Toronto vs Chicago


----------



## mmp (Jan 19, 2005)

Include this cities. World renown rivals.

Baghdad VS Kabul
New Delhi VS Islamabad
Pyongyang VS Havana
Mumbai VS Karachi
Canberra VS Wellington


----------



## therock (Apr 20, 2004)

Paris vs. Roma


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

mmp said:


> Include this cities. World renown rivals.
> 
> Baghdad VS Kabul
> New Delhi VS Islamabad
> ...


3 choices, not 5.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

London vs. New York (business)

Paris vs. Milan (design, etc)

And to add a little Dutch blend into the mix: Amsterdam vs. Rotterdam


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Melbourne vs Sydney
Paris vs London
and London vs NY


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

London vs Paris
New York vs London
Hong Kong vs New York


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Paris vs London
London vs New York
New York vs Paris


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

NEw York VS Hong Kong
Rotterdam VS Amsterdam
London Vs Paris


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

London V New York
London V Paris

(possibly my London bias chooses this - but they seem to be the biggest debated)


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Got to be the *London Vs New York* thread. I believe it was and still is the longest continuing thread ever on SCC and that I was a great contributor to it :yes:

Then *London Vs Paris*

Not sure about any last one


----------



## myles (Dec 4, 2004)

Hong Kong vs. Shanghai
Toronto vs. Sydney
Tokyo vs. Seoul


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

New York vs. Hong Kong - (This was the battle of the skylines, a big deal around here)
London vs. Paris - (This was the battle of the long time European rivals, and a fight for the most classical city)
Toronto vs. Sydney - (This was the battle between the two booming cities that are midsized)


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

New York v. Hong Kong (Battle of the Skyscrapers)
London v. Paris (Dido ^^^ see Rapids comments)
Toronto v. Chicago (Battle of the wannabe NY vs. the home of the skyscraper)


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

London vs. New York
Hong Kong vs. Shanghai
London vs. Paris


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

London V New York
London V Paris
Birmingham V Manchester (Englands second city title, Skyscraper Race and coolness) .. Obviously Brum wins


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

inexplicably...

Hamilton v.s. Buffalo had over 4000 views, which is bizzare considering their respective size, fame, and overall world importance (to put it kindly)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

1) RIO








VS SAO PAULO









2) SHANGHAI








VS HONG KONG









And for us in the country it's these (big rivalty!):
3) ZURICH








VS BASEL


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

London vs Paris
NY vs HK
Brisbane vs Gold Coast


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

Naptown said:


> No comparision, THE forum rivalry:
> 
> Chicago vs. Toronto
> 
> ...


Agree, exactly, same nominations for me.


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Toronto vs. Sydney

Toronto vs. Chicago

London vs. NY


----------



## gundust (Nov 6, 2004)

London vs Paris
New York vs London
Hong Kong vs New York


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Amsterdam VS Brussel
Rotterdam VS Antwerpen
London VS Paris


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

CborG said:


> Amsterdam VS Brussel
> Rotterdam VS Antwerpen
> London VS Paris


^^that's a good selection as well, true!!^^


----------



## Lucky 24 (Aug 10, 2003)

Toronto vs Chicago is Legendary on the forums because of how nasty it gets. Absolutely nothing comes remotely close.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

1. BOSTON vs NEW YORK
^ it is the biggest and no one has said it

2. LA vs NY

3. Paris vs London


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Toronto vs. Chicago
Hong Kong vs. New York
Sydney vs. Paris


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

Toronto vs. Melbourne was an awesome shitstorm.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bangkok VS Singapore/Manila
Kuala Lumpur VS Guangzhou
Tokyo VS London


----------



## mmp (Jan 19, 2005)

Manila vs. Bangkok
Manila vs. Jakarta
Bangkok vs. Jakarta


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bangkok VS Singapore & Manila vs. Jakarta are interesting!!!


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Taipei vs. Manila/Bangkok vs. Manila/Jakarta vs. Manila


----------



## Blue_Copper (Dec 22, 2004)

Sydney vs. Toronto
Melbourne vs. Toronto
Sydney vs. Melbourne


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Paris vs. London
San Francisco vs. New York
Barcelona vs. Madrid


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

1. Chicago vs. Toronto (It was dangerous in there)

2. Sydney vs. Toronto (I started this fight  )

3. New York vs. London (....)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffalo vs. Hamilton for me.

Nothing else comes close, although Melbourne vs. Toronto was pretty energetic.

(I voted for Buffalo and Toronto, myself).


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

1.Hong Kong vs. New York
2.Toronto vs. Chicago
3.Amsterdam vs. Berlin


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

London vs Paris is quiet a contest on this forum. Several threads have been made on the subject. The best isn't the term I would use, the term worse is much more appropriate IMO.

Singapre vs Hong Kong is also a popular one.

Finally, New York vs Chicago


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Glasgow Vs Edinburgh.

Doesnt get much coverage on these forums because of a complete lack of Edinburgh forumers, but believe me when I say there is a MASSIVE rivalry between the two.

All you need to do is consider the facts:

They are the two biggest and proudest cities in Scotland, and are only 45 miles apart from each other!! One city(Edinburgh) calls itself the capital of Scotland and houses the Scottish Parliment, the other(Glasgow) is by far and away the biggest of the two(metro population of roughly 2 million) and believes that it should be the captial, and it should have the Scottish Parliment.

The cities are extremely different, and residents of both cities are constantly engaged in a battle of words, with both sides constantly slagging each other off and claiming to be Scotland's first city. 

It is a constantly heated debate that has been going on for hundreds of years. Trust me when I say that this is one of the worlds greatest City vs City contests. Pity there arent more Edinburgh forumers to prove why....


----------



## vytux (Feb 5, 2005)

Melbourne vs Toroto - in terms of city size, pop. size, transportation and socio economic makeup

Melbourne vs Sydney - in regards to sports culture vs pop culture and lifestyle

Vilnius vs Riga - similar in size both vowing for euro investment

Minsk vs Kiev?

London vs Paris?


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

London vs. Paris
New York vs. Hong Kong
Dubai vs. ignorance


----------



## Steeltown (May 14, 2004)

Gotta be Hamilton vs. Buffalo. That went on forever.


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

London vs Paris
London vs New York
Haastrecht vs Stolwijk


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

New York vs Hong Kong
Paris vs London
Roma vs Madrid


----------



## SkyHigh529 (Jan 25, 2005)

Atlanta vs Houston
New York vs Chicago
New York vs London


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

*classic if you know*

Buffalo vs. Rochester
*Hamilton can't shake a stick at Buffalo oke:


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Toronto vs. Chicago

London vs. New York

Brisbane vs. Perth

Brisbane vs. Melbourne


----------



## Malt (Nov 16, 2004)

Hong Kong vs New York
Brisbane Vs Perth

(nikko, Bris vs Melb has died down.. ive seen no vs's between bris and melb, and ppl on Aus forums from both Melb and Bris have been civil to eachother, on many occasions complimenting the other city.)


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> 1. BOSTON vs NEW YORK


The problem with nominating this rivalry is that it is one that is very one sided. New York could care less about Boston. Boston, on the other hand, is absolutely obsessed with New York. Trust me, if New York can be compared to London, there is no way that Boston can be compared to New York. New York is over 15 times the size in Boston and enjoys the highest international profile of any American city.

Boston is a great city in its own right that I have been lucky enough to call home the past four years. But this city still has a gigantic chip on its shoulder that not even the Red Sox World Series win has managed to smoothen.


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

Barcelona vs. Madrid


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

New York v. Hong Kong


----------



## rark (Dec 20, 2004)

NY vs HK


----------



## Srakovski (Jul 4, 2004)

Singapore vs Dubai


----------



## DeMaFrost (Jun 25, 2004)

Chicago vs. Toronto is great because it seems the 2 N.A. cities that have the most pride for their homes in this forum are Chicago and Toronto.


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

Paris V Milan (fashion)
Paris V Rome (monuments)
Milan v Frankfurt


----------



## egm_ar (May 6, 2004)

Buenos Aires vs. Santiago

Miami vs. Orlando

Santiago vs. Lima


----------



## Erektion (Jan 14, 2005)

New York Vs. Chicago
London Vs. Paris
Melbourne Vs. Sydney


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

New York vs Hong Kong
New York vs Chicago
London vs Paris


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Hamilton vs. Buffalo.

I made that thread and there were over 500 hits and the votes were close, I think like 58-56 in favour of Hamilton.


----------



## i-mean (Dec 16, 2004)

Hong Kong vs. New York
Shanghai vs. Chicago
Singapore vs. Los Angeles

ASIA vs. AMERICA


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

London vs Paris
London vs New York
New York vs Paris


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

london vs PARIS 
NY vs London 
Shangai vs Hong Kong


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

I should maybe be more specific about my Hamilton vs. Buffalo thread, I think it should be the best (or one of the best) BLUE COLLAR city vs. threads rather than all cities. It makes more sense that way, come to think of it.

Overall, probably the best would be either:
Vancouver vs. Toronto
or
Chicago vs. Toronto,

there always seems to be a bit of controversy whenever those trio of cities battle, with Vancouver and Toronto for best Canadian city or Chicago and Toronto, with their so similar characteristics.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

springfield vs gotham city
boise vs des moines
juazeiro do norte vs itaperuna


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

TO vs. Chicago


----------



## BESTCITY (Jan 9, 2005)

Toronto VS. Chicago rules them all
then
New York VS. Tokyo
then
New York VS. Hong Kong


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Of course:
Toronto v. Chicago

How about this one:
Orlando v. Las Vegas

and for football,
Ann Arbor v. Columbus!


----------



## van_gogh (Dec 16, 2003)

huawei vs hkskyline


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

Toronto v/s Chicago
Vancouver v/s melbourne
NY v/s Shanghai
London v/s paris
Tokyo v/s seoul
Rio v/s Sao paulo
Mumbai v/s bangalore
Delhi v/s lahore
Dubai v/s hongkong
LA v/s sydney


----------



## M()R()N (Feb 2, 2004)

YEAH !!!!
GO INDIA!!! WOOOOHOOOOO
MERA BHARAT MAHAN!! 
YEAAH GOO INDIA!!!


----------



## mckarisma (Aug 30, 2004)

BuffCity said:


> Buffalo vs. Rochester
> *Hamilton can't shake a stick at Buffalo oke:



Actually Buffalo is way more ghetto than hamilton will ever be...aside from the fact that it is almost twice as big as Hamilton, Buffalo has very little going for it. At least Hamilton is very industrious...oh yeah buffalo has chicken wings...good job!!


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

van_gogh said:


> huawei vs hkskyline



:rofl:


----------



## Munch (Sep 11, 2002)

London vs. New York
Paris vs. London
New York vs. Tokyo

^^^ These are the ones i am most interested in, 
Paris vs. London vs. New York vs. Tokyo


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Toronto vs Sydney
Tokyo vs HK
Vancouver vs Seattle
London vs Paris


----------



## Speakerbox (Jul 26, 2004)

Manchester V Birmingham
London V NYC
Toronto V Chicago


----------



## El Cronista (Jan 25, 2005)

Mexico City vs Sao Paulo

Brazil vs Mexico


----------



## Met (Sep 4, 2003)

Lisbon vs Rome 
2 Euro-south capital cities.

Rome vs Athens
2 great heritages.

Barcelona vs Berlin
2 great modern urbanism

a10! :runaway:


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

N.Y vs London
N.Y vs Tokio
N.Yvs Shangai


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Chicago vs. Toronto
Chicago vs. LA
NYC vs. London


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

Manchester vs. Birmingham
Manchester vs. Liverpool
Manchester vs. Leeds

These English rivalries always make for a good thread. For some reason they always seem to involve Manchester though.


----------



## Speakerbox (Jul 26, 2004)

EarlyBird said:


> Manchester vs. Birmingham
> Manchester vs. Liverpool
> Manchester vs. Leeds
> 
> These English rivalries always make for a good thread. For some reason they always seem to involve Manchester though.


Because you guys boast about everything and lie out of your arses


----------



## Toadboy (Nov 10, 2002)

Manchester is so far up it's own arse it'll argue with it's stomach beofre too long.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

Speakerbox said:


> Because you guys boast about everything and lie out of your arses


lol... we provide you with Government documents citing statistical bodies as sources and you people still accuse us of lying!


----------



## DXB (Nov 12, 2004)

London vs Paris ( Glory )
Hong Kong vs New York ( Skyline )
Sydney vs Toronto ( Elegance )
Roma vs Athena ( Civilization ) 
Washington DC vs Moscow ( Politition )
Singapore vs Dubai ( Modern )
Istanbul vs Cairo ( History )
Toyota vs Detroit ( Cars! )
Vegas vs Macau ( Entertainment )


----------



## Paul D (Jul 3, 2004)

Speakerbox said:


> Because you guys boast about everything and lie out of your arses


 :cheers:


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

From bad to worst:

1. Hong Kong vs. NYC (good)
2. London vs. NYC (bad)
3. Chicago vs. Toronto (ugly)


----------

